# How much ritodrine?



## Lilly W (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi - just checking what is the normal amount   How much ritodrine do you take and when do you take the first one?  I am thinking a few hours before ET


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lilly,

Sorry no idea   It isn't licensed for use in IVF so there are no guidelines in standard reference sources as to correct dose or dosage interval. It will depend on the individual clinic protocol. If it helps the maximum dose for use in preterm labour (the licensed indication) is 120 milligrams per day (given in divided doses)

I'd advise you to speak to clinic asap for advice.

Maz x


----------

